# Resources > Photography, Video and Technology >  New CCI Book on Lighting.

## JasonO

I haven't actually read this, but it looks good, especially if one is starting a photo documentation project from scratch without much experience with photography.

https://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/bookstore/...&thispubid=530

----------


## Paul Brewin

I looked through the sampler, looks like a good overview, thanks for posting this!

----------


## JasonO

I just bought this book and while it contained good information, especially on how to photograph museum objects in a conservation context (raking light, transmitted light, etc.) ... I feel that at ($50 plus $10 shipping) it is way overpriced.

Jason

----------


## Paul Brewin

We tried to buy it but they wouldn't take American $$ in check form (?) Is there much in it on color-correcting photographs?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Jason 

Thanks for sharing your follow-up on this. I think you saved some folks some hard earned bucks.

Ashley

----------


## JasonO

Yeah, I bought it via their website with a card.  The book (all 54 pages of it) is strictly on lighting museum objects, though there are a few things about camera types and file types.  As I said, the information on lighting for conservation use is really nice, but I was hired to do collection object photography only for documentation and the internet...

There is very little on color correction in the book.  A few tips on that: Invest in a good colorchecker like this one (http://www.adorama.com/DKMCC.html) or a Kodak one (cheaper, but smaller http://www.adorama.com/KKQ13.html).  If you shoot in the RAW format (I shoot Nikons so it is technically a NEF file) there is a great program included with Photoshop CS5 called Camera RAW 5.0.  If you open your RAW files in that program, there is a tool called the White Balance tool which will automatically correct your white balance and color.  Even better, if you shoot multiple objects with the same lighting, you can bulk process them (though my computer has a tough time handling more than 10 at once).  When I first started this job and began using the RAW format, I found this online and it was a big help (http://www.peachpit.com/articles/art...13545&seqNum=3).

Concerning lighting, I found the blog of a product photographer from Atlanta who gives great tips on shooting difficult objects, many of which can transfer to a museum situation (http://www.akelstudio.com/blog/).  Though, some of the things he needs to worry about (pure white background) are not that important in a museum except for publication.

Jason

----------


## oartl

> I haven't actually read this, but it looks good, especially if one is starting a photo documentation project from scratch without much experience with photography.
> 
> https://www.cci-icc.gc.ca/bookstore/...&thispubid=530


I think that is a good book. I have a friend a he has that book. I've read some of its pages and I can say that it is a great source of useful information in photo documentation.

----------

